# Moving to Costa Del Sol



## roniebabes (Mar 27, 2008)

Holla! My husband & I are moving to Costa del Sol in the summer, (we are visiting 2nd week in April) I am a teacher and will be working at an International School in Malaga - excited!! We are coming from a short stint in Uk after Cyprus living!
I would like help & advice - we will be shipping all belongings and hope to secure an un-furnished villa for a long term rent - maybe look at a couple in April! I like the look of Benalmadena but please can I have opinions on areas for living - near things but with privacy of living. My school will be near Malaga and what I'm worried about is that we totter over on 1st August and cannot find a single-storey villa with garden and pool. I would also like just to chat to you guys!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I haved moved you to the Spain section so you get more like minded people.
Welcome to the forum


----------



## roniebabes (Mar 27, 2008)

Dear Stravinsky - thanks for moving me to the right section! I notice you have given me a web address to look at rental properties - yours?
Thanks - Rona


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

roniebabes said:


> Dear Stravinsky - thanks for moving me to the right section! I notice you have given me a web address to look at rental properties - yours?
> Thanks - Rona



Its in my signature
Yes it is, but I'm not sure it totally suits the area you are looking at

A good site is Spanish property, Spanish property for sale, property sales Spain


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

These are the people we used and they are absolutely brilliant and we now consider them as friends 
Property sales in Spain, villas costa del sol Ask for Hayley, although any of them there will help. 

Which school are you going to work for?? My children are at Sunlands, Cartama.

Benalmadena is lovely, very busy, a bit touristy, especially along the seafront, but it depends on what you like. Out of all the local coastal towns, its the one I like best and we visit the marina there every now and again. We're inland a bit, as its quieter and cheaper

Jo


----------



## roniebabes (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi Jojo,

It's great to get your reply - I am the new Science Teacher at Sunland! 

I can't wait I must admit!
We will be out on April 6th for 1 week to look around then we are moving for good on 1st August.
Thanks for advice on areas - near the school looks lovely from a scenic point of view but shops? life? I don't even know exactly how far it is from Malaga so lots to learn on that week in April.

Best Wishes,

Rona Love


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

roniebabes said:


> Hi Jojo,
> 
> It's great to get your reply - I am the new Science Teacher at Sunland!
> 
> ...



Yes, sunlands is "out in the sticks", its difficult to say how far it is from Malaga, as Malaga is so big, but from the school, 40 mins drive - ish to Ikea (a landmark in/near Malaga!) and a big commercial centre. Sunlands is near to Cartama (10 min drive), which is a small, quiet town, but it does have a few shops, bars etc and a market. The nearest big town would be Coin (20 min drive). That has a big shopping centre and is a big town. Our town is about 25 minutes away.

It seems that the car is king over here, everything is a drive away and distance doesnt seem as important as it seems to in the UK.

Alhaurin de la torre, where we live is just right (for us), it has shops and is bright and modern for the most part. Its 25 mins from the school, 20 mins from Torremolinos, 25 mins from the airport and Ikea. Its also fairly quiet and sits in the mountains.

As for Sunlands itself, its lovely! my children are really happy there, the staff are great and although the school itself is far from "hi tech" or modern looking, its beautifully quaint and perfect for a relaxing education. I sit in the carpark waiting for the children and marvel at the unspoilt hills, open space all srrounded by distant mountains - you dont see schools in areas like that in the UK.

Good luck and maybe we'll actually meet!!?? If I can help with anything, let me know

Jo


----------



## roniebabes (Mar 27, 2008)

Good Morning Jo.
Your response has been so useful - really!!!!
When we come out for the week we are very lucky in so much that one of my husband's ex-army buddies will be giving us teh guided tour and what you have said deems to marry up with his opinions. Coin or your area sounds ideal since I don't really want a traul to school, we want to be a bit inland but also near shops etc... I am not bringing the car but selling it here - it's too old so we will be without transport when we do arrive but hope to get a contact for a small local car hire company that can lease us something old for a few months on a long term basis - we did this in Cyprus when we first moved there and it seemed to work out ok! 
We will be staying at - Best Western Benalmadena Hotel for a week from 6th April and it would be nice to think that maybe we could meet up for a drink at some point - if you wanted to.

Best Wishes - Rona


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

roniebabes said:


> Good Morning Jo.
> Your response has been so useful - really!!!!
> When we come out for the week we are very lucky in so much that one of my husband's ex-army buddies will be giving us teh guided tour and what you have said deems to marry up with his opinions. Coin or your area sounds ideal since I don't really want a traul to school, we want to be a bit inland but also near shops etc... I am not bringing the car but selling it here - it's too old so we will be without transport when we do arrive but hope to get a contact for a small local car hire company that can lease us something old for a few months on a long term basis - we did this in Cyprus when we first moved there and it seemed to work out ok!
> We will be staying at - Best Western Benalmadena Hotel for a week from 6th April and it would be nice to think that maybe we could meet up for a drink at some point - if you wanted to.
> ...


That would be wonderful!! I'm still fairly new here and dont know that many people, so hopefully I can add you to my meagre friend list!!! 

When we first got here we used malaga car.com and did a long term rent for 6 weeks, which cost-wise, wasnt that bad. That gave us enough time to get our NIE and "padron thingy" sorted out - Our letting agents helped us to do all that so it was reletively painless, but you have to have them before you can buy a car!

Out of interest, the Headmaster of Sunlands and his wife who also works at the school, live in Alhaurin de la torre, so its obviously an easy commute, he lives nearer the town than us, and is within walking distance to "life", bars, restaurants, shops etc! Also there's Coin which is quite a "happening " town apparently!! and again an easy commute to the school. Another town, Alhaurin El Grande, is small but fairly lively and again near to the school (20 mins drive), it has a lot of British ex-pats

I told my children that I'd been talking to you on the net this morning, I hope that's ok. They said that they had been told at school during the week that "Mr. Hughes" was leaving and being replaced by a lady!! - That'll be you then!!


I look forward to meeting you and somehow we'll arrange it! I guess until you arrive, you cant really commit, but we have transport and can come over anytime-ish and would be more than happy to show you round - although I still get lost!!!!!

Jo


----------



## roniebabes (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi Jo
Please can you send a link to my private e-mail address since I'd love to sit down tonight and reply to your e-mail properly - at the moment I am looking in-between classes, (subsequently dreadful spelling) and trying to dodge the dreadful non-stop rain. Thanks

(SNIP)


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Send the email addy by pm


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

roniebabes said:


> Hi Jo
> Please can you send a link to my private e-mail address since I'd love to sit down tonight and reply to your e-mail properly - at the moment I am looking in-between classes, (subsequently dreadful spelling) and trying to dodge the dreadful non-stop rain. Thanks
> 
> (SNIP)


We'll do as Stravinski says later on. I'm rushing around somewhat today as I've got my older daughters staying, they're off tonight. Chat via PM later

Jo


----------



## roniebabes (Mar 27, 2008)

Ok Novice girl did not think - thanks for the advice which is something that I am always willing to take when offered!

I feel somewhat at a loss since I do not understand exactly what either of you mean regarding the alternative to posting my e-mail adress, (hope my pupils don't fee like this sometimes -) but I'm going back to case studies & coursework, in anticipation of enjoying the 1 can of lager that I have in the fridge that I shall lovingly sip later whilst watching The original of Pride & Predudice since my husband is away on the mainland and will not look at those dresses!

Have a great weekend guys - it's been superb chatting!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

roniebabes said:


> I feel somewhat at a loss since I do not understand exactly what either of you mean regarding the alternative to posting my e-mail adress,


Well if you post your email on a public form its likely to get "farmed" and then you end up with loads of spammy stuff

If you click on the users screen name that you want to send a personal message to, and then choose the option "private message", you can send a message to that person which no one else can see.


----------



## roniebabes (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks Stravinsky - at least you know what you are doing! There has been so much to think about lately and plan for that I think I am walking around in a permanant tizz!
I must admit that I can't wait to come out for a week - the damp is killing me here since I have an old injury that has raised its ugly head since I've been back.
Have a good weekend!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

roniebabes said:


> Thanks Stravinsky - at least you know what you are doing! There has been so much to think about lately and plan for that I think I am walking around in a permanant tizz!
> I must admit that I can't wait to come out for a week - the damp is killing me here since I have an old injury that has raised its ugly head since I've been back.
> Have a good weekend!


Twas 82 degrees here at 2 pm


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Its in my signature
> Yes it is, but I'm not sure it totally suits the area you are looking at
> 
> A good site is Spanish property, Spanish property for sale, property sales Spain


I thought that site was owned by Mitzyboy who goes in the Rugbymats forums ?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Big Pete said:


> I thought that site was owned by Mitzyboy who goes in the Rugbymats forums ?


Thats correct


----------



## Hurricane (Aug 12, 2007)

Big Pete said:


> I thought that site was owned by Mitzyboy who goes in the Rugbymats forums ?


They sound like nobbers.


----------



## Jesuslivz (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi JoJo,
I have given alot of really good info. My family may be moving to Cadiz. Do you have any good info? How far is it to where you are ? Is Sunland an International school? We will be looking for a school for my boys.

Thanks for whatever info you can provide.

Thanks,

Sandy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Jesuslivz said:


> Hi JoJo,
> I have given alot of really good info. My family may be moving to Cadiz. Do you have any good info? How far is it to where you are ? Is Sunland an International school? We will be looking for a school for my boys.
> 
> Thanks for whatever info you can provide.
> ...


Hi Sandy, I'm back in the Uk at the mo (family funeral), I'll answer when I return.

Being back here makes me realise how wonderful life in Spain is though and I want to come home!!

Jo


----------



## Jesuslivz (Mar 26, 2008)

*My condolences*

Hi,

I am so sorry for your loss.  Whenever you have time to answer would be apprceciated.

IF you know...we are looking for an idea of approx. how much the company would need to pay for us to live comfortably each month..housing and private schooling included.

Thanks again,

Sandy


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Hurricane said:


> They sound like nobbers.




You aint so bad after all Hurricane


----------

